# malformed xml (Datein enthält das Zeichen &)



## Nachtfalke (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich parse verschiedene XML-Dateien mit dem SAX-Parser. Manche Dateien enthalten &-Zeichen, was den Parser in einen Fatal Error treibt, da dieses Zeichen als &amp; kodiert sein müsste. Frage: gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, dem Parser mitzuteilen, daß er aus dem & ein &amp; machen soll, wenn er darauf stößt? Ich hatte schon die Idee, die Datei vorher in einen String einzulesen, dort dann alle & in &amp; zu ersetzen und den String in den Parser zu füttern. Die Dateien sind allerdings mehrere tausend bis mehrere hunderttausend Zeilen lang, so daß das vorherige Einlesen äußerst inperformant ist.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2010)

Hast du Zugriff darauf wie die Dateien erstellt werden?
Textblöcke in denen illegale Zeichen vorkommen können (&, <, etc.) umgibt man in der Regel mit nem CData. Dann sollte der SaxParser da auch mit zurechtkommen.


----------



## Noctarius (13. Okt 2010)

Oder man kodiert diese Zeichen in Entities z.B. &amp;


----------



## Nachtfalke (13. Okt 2010)

Nein, ich habe keinen Zugriff auf den Code, der die Dateien erzeugt, sonst würde sich ja das Problem gar nicht stellen. Wenn das mein Code wäre, würde er wohlgeformte Dateien erzeugen ...


----------



## Noctarius (13. Okt 2010)

Dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als den Code vor dem Parsen zu säubern.


----------

